# كيف اتغلب على مشكلة سخونية stepper motor



## احمد الدوس (28 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم

ارجوا المساعده
عندي 3 stepper motor صممت لهم drive وهم راكبين على ماكنة cnc وبتحكم بيها عن طريق parallel port بواسطة برنامج mach 3 
الامبير المكتوب على الموتور 4.25 وانا لما ابعتلوا puls من البرنامج ويشتغل بيسحب تقريبا 3 امبير على جهد 5 فولت ...........
لكن المشكله عندما يتوقف الموتور بيسحب احيانا تيار مقداره 5 امبير وبيوصل مرات الى 5.5 امبير مع انوا الموتور واقف
علما بان الدرايف الي عملتوا فيهmosfet & ic l297 ويشتغل half step & unipolar 
حاولت اعرف المشكله لقيت انوا الموتور لما يوقف ... اخر puls كان بعتها الكمبيوتر فضلت زي مهيا شغاله وال mosfet فضل ملقط وبيعدي فيه تيار ....
بس انا ساعة لما اضغط على السوتش واطفي ال enable الي موجود في IC L297 الموسفت الي كان شغال بيطفي والتيار المار بالموتور بيسير صفر 
السؤال هنا كيف اقلل من قيمة التيار المار بالموتور عندما يتوقف 
او كيف اتحكم ب ENABLE بشكل اوتوماتك بحيث لما اقوم بوقف ارسال ال PULS ويوقف الموتور ال ENABLE يطفي...
ولما ابعت PULS من الكمبيوتر ال ENABLE يشتغل 

ما هوا الحل لتلك المشكله 
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء ​


----------



## ksmksam (30 أبريل 2012)

حسب الدرايفر بامكانك اتظيف ic واتفعلها بخط احال اقراء عالنت راح اتلافي حل المشكله موجود
وايش ic اللي انت مستخدمها
وبامكانك اظافت مقاومة على التوالي مع ملفات stepper 1اوم و20 صشفف


----------



## م العقاب الجارح (30 أبريل 2012)

اضنها انك تتحكم بالمقاومه حتى تتحكم بمقدار الحمل الداخل للموتور


----------

